
Using twitter to chronicle the experiences of building a web business (both technology and business side to be examined). - mountaineer
http://twitter.com/networthiq
======
bootload
Just another live node on the network?

meaningful conversation in twitter is like explaining debugging code to _some_
interested people, in a noisy pub. lots of talking going on, but not much
listening. If you are capturing all this on a blog with the snippets or
highlights pulled back via RSS, then maybe yes.

 _'... the way I currently use computer technology improves my life? ...
technology sets me free? technology enslaves me? ...'_ [0]

As you have an insight it gets posted to twitter, then you pull it on your
blog and you can read stuff in context. But twitter is suffering from
'continuous partial attention' [1]. everyone will listen one second and switch
to Winer or Scoble the next.

Reference

[0] ITConversations, Linda Stone, "Continuous Partial Attention"

<http://www.itconversations.com/shows/detail739.html>

[1] ITConversations, Linda Stone, "Continuous Partial Attention", Ibid.

~~~
mountaineer
Great point.. since I'm just getting started with it, I'll see how it goes
this week then look at pulling it back to the blog. It'll be a fun experiment
anyway.

~~~
bootload
It's just an observation. Enter the entries into twitter, then use the RSS
feed back into your blog as a list.

That way not only do you get your own content back to your site (remember it's
your data) but readers get a good sense of what the chatter for today is
related to the rest of your site.

